# Is Lyft rypping me off?



## KellyC (May 8, 2017)

Every time I log in it's showing a different amount for my earnings. From $4.00 to $2.00 to $2.50. Wtf?

Also, lol at the fact that I've given one Lyft ride in 8 hours of being logged in. 80% of the pings I accept cancel. Then when I don't answer one bc I accepted an Uber ping a split second before, or bc the pax is 28 freakin minutes away, Lyft sends a snotty message.


----------



## Mvlab (Apr 12, 2017)

KellyC said:


> Every time I log in it's showing a different amount for my earnings. From $4.00 to $2.00 to $2.50. Wtf?
> 
> Also, lol at the fact that I've given one Lyft ride in 8 hours of being logged in. 80% of the pings I accept cancel. Then when I don't answer one bc I accepted an Uber ping a split second before, or bc the pax is 28 freakin minutes away, Lyft sends a snotty message.


Calm down, take a deep breath and explain what is your problem with Lyft in plane English.


----------



## Markeezee (May 1, 2017)

Mvlab said:


> Calm down, take a deep breath and explain what is your problem with Lyft in plane English.


Check your drive history and tap on the relevant day you've driven. Normally Lyft gives a break down if fees/deductions taken, bonus applied, and/or tips added. Earnings are not set on stone and are always pending on each respective week. Just check back in the following day and track those earnings and if there are significant discrepancies, simply e-mail Lyft for clarifications.


----------



## Adieu (Feb 21, 2016)

KellyC said:


> Every time I log in it's showing a different amount for my earnings. From $4.00 to $2.00 to $2.50. Wtf?
> 
> Also, lol at the fact that I've given one Lyft ride in 8 hours of being logged in. 80% of the pings I accept cancel. Then when I don't answer one bc I accepted an Uber ping a split second before, or bc the pax is 28 freakin minutes away, Lyft sends a snotty message.


I've had my Lyft acceptance drop as far as 6% , no problem just lots of spam


----------



## Trump Economics (Jul 29, 2015)

KellyC said:


> Every time I log in it's showing a different amount for my earnings. From $4.00 to $2.00 to $2.50. Wtf?
> 
> Also, lol at the fact that I've given one Lyft ride in 8 hours of being logged in. 80% of the pings I accept cancel. Then when I don't answer one bc I accepted an Uber ping a split second before, or bc the pax is 28 freakin minutes away, Lyft sends a snotty message.


Short answer: yes. Long answer: yes.


----------



## KellyC (May 8, 2017)

Markeezee said:


> Check your drive history and tap on the relevant day you've driven. Normally Lyft gives a break down if fees/deductions taken, bonus applied, and/or tips added. Earnings are not set on stone and are always pending on each respective week. Just check back in the following day and track those earnings and if there are significant discrepancies, simply e-mail Lyft for clarifications.


I've already looked at the history. This is just for one ride last night & it says "total pending."


Markeezee said:


> Check your drive history and tap on the relevant day you've driven. Normally Lyft gives a break down if fees/deductions taken, bonus applied, and/or tips added. Earnings are not set on stone and are always pending on each respective week. Just check back in the following day and track those earnings and if there are significant discrepancies, simply e-mail Lyft for clarifications.


Thanks. I've looked at the ride history and it shows a different total than the dashboard, which has shown three different totals in the last 10 hours. I've only taken one Lyft trip; you'd think Lyft would be able to figure this out.

I've attempted to message Lyft support about the discrepancies but I'm not sure the messages are going through - the app keeps bringing me back to the Captcha.

I'm ready to just delete Lyft; it's more hassle than it's worth.


----------



## Fubernuber (Jan 15, 2017)

I can answer your question just by reading the title.


----------



## Cynergie (Apr 10, 2017)

Fubernuber said:


> I can answer your question just by reading the title.


I immediately knew what the answer to the OP's question was by just reading the title


----------



## Hunter420 (May 1, 2016)

Yes


----------



## Unkar's Muffins (Mar 9, 2017)

I don't even know how it's possible you only get 1 ride in 8 hours. Either you're lying, or you are driving in a really schitty market.


----------



## KellyC (May 8, 2017)

Unkar's Muffins said:


> I don't even know how it's possible you only get 1 ride in 8 hours. Either you're lying, or you are driving in a really schitty market.


Piss off, thanks.


----------



## harry smith (Apr 30, 2017)

Everything is so different now, its slave labor


----------



## Hunter420 (May 1, 2016)

The cost of living in L.A., its impossible with these bus fair wages.


----------



## KMANDERSON (Jul 19, 2015)

Fubernuber said:


> I can answer your question just by reading the title.


The answer yes.


----------

